# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  الألفة على الخير

## أبو عبد البر بوظهر

معنى الأُلْفَة لغةً واصطلاحًا
معنى الأُلْفَة لغةً: 
(الإِلْفُ بالكسر: الأَلِيفُ، وجمع الأَلِيف: أَلَائِفُ، كتَبِيعٍ وتَبَائِع، والأُلَّافُ: جمع آلِفٍ، وفلانٌ قد أَلِفَ هذا الموضع بالكسر يَأْلَفُهُ إِلْفًا -بالكسر أيضًا-، وآلَفَهُ إيَّاه غيره، ويُقَالُ –أيضًا-: آلَفْتُ الموضع أُولِفُهُ إِيلَافًا، وآلَفْتُ الموضع أُؤَالِفُهُ مُؤَالَفَة) .
وقال أبو عُبَيْدٍ: (أَلِفْتُ الشَّيء وآلَفْتُه -بمعنًى واحدٍ-: لَزِمْتُهُ، فهو مُؤْلَفٌ ومأْلُوفٌ ... وقال أَبو زيدٍ: أَلِفْتُ الشَّيء وأَلِفْتُ فُلَانًا إِذَا أَنِسْتَ بِهِ، وأَلَّفْتُ بينهم تأْلِيفًا إذا جَمَعْتَ بَيْنَهُمْ بعد تَفَرُّقٍ) .
معنى الأُلْفَة اصطلاحًا: 
الأُلْفَة: اتِّفاق الآراء في المعاونة على تدبير المعاش .
وقال الرَّاغب: (الإلْفُ: اجتماع مع التئام، يقال: أَلَّفْتُ بينهم، ومنه: الأُلْفَة) .
التَّرغيب والحثُّ على الأُلْفَة مِن القرآن الكريم:
- قال تعالى: { وَاعْتَصِمُواْ بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا وَلاَ تَفَرَّقُواْ } [آل عمران: 103].
قال الرَّاغب الأصفهاني: (قوله: (وَلَا تَفَرَّقُوا) حثٌ على الأُلْفَة والاجتماع، الذي هو نظام الإيمان واستقامة أمور العالم، وقد فضَّل المحبَّة والأُلْفَة على الإِنصاف والعدالة، لأنَّه يحُتاج إلى الإِنصاف حيث تفقد المحبَّة. ولصدق محبَّة الأب للابن صار مؤتمنًا على ماله، والأُلْفَة أحد ما شرَّف الله به الشَّريعة سيَّما شريعة الإِسلام) .
- وقال تعالى: { وَاذْكُرُواْ نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ كُنتُمْ أَعْدَاء فَأَلَّفَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِكُمْ فَأَصْبَحْتُم بِنِعْمَتِهِ إِخْوَانًا } [آل عمران: 103].
قال الزَّمخشريُّ: (كانوا في الجاهليَّة بينهم الإحَن والعداوات والحروب المتواصلة، فألَّف الله بين قلوبهم بالإسلام، وقذف فيها المحبَّة، فتحابوا وتوافقوا وصاروا إخوانًا متراحمين متناصحين مجتمعين على أمرٍ واحد، قد نظم بينهم وأزال الاختلاف، وهو الأخوَّة في الله) .
وقال السُّيوطي: (إذ كنتم تذابحون فيها يأكل شديدكم ضعيفكم حتى جاء الله بالإسلام فآخى به بينكم وألف به بينكم، أما والله الذي لا إله إلَّا هو إنَّ الأُلْفَة لرحمة وإنَّ الفُرْقَة لعذاب) .
- وقال سبحانه: { هُوَ الَّذِي أَيَّدَكَ بِنَصْرِهِ وَبِالْمُؤْمِنِ  ينَ وَأَلَّفَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِهِمْ لَوْ أَنْفَقْتَ مَا فِي الْأَرْضِ جَمِيعًا مَا أَلَّفْتَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِهِمْ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ أَلَّفَ بَيْنَهُمْ إِنَّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ } [الأنفال: 62-63]. 
قوله:{ وَأَلَّفَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِهِمْ } (فاجتمعوا وائتلفوا، وازدادت قوَّتهم بسبب اجتماعهم، ولم يكن هذا بسعي أحد، ولا بقوَّة غير قوَّة الله، فلو أنفقت ما في الأرض جميعًا مِن ذهب وفضَّة وغيرهما لتأليفهم بعد تلك النُّفرة والفُرقة الشَّديدة، { مَا أَلَّفْتَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِهِمْ } لأنَّه لا يقدر على تقليب القلوب إلَّا الله تعالى ، { وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ أَلَّفَ بَيْنَهُمْ إِنَّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ } ومِن عزَّته أن ألَّف بين قلوبهم، وجمعها بعد الفرقة) .
وقال القرطبي: في قوله تعالى: { وَأَلَّفَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِهِمْ } أي جمع بين قلوب الأوس والخزرج. وكان تألُّف القلوب مع العصبيَّة الشَّديدة في العرب مِن آيات النَّبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ومعجزاته، لأنَّ أحدهم كان يُلْطَم اللَّطمة فيقاتل عنها حتى يستقيدها. وكانوا أشدَّ خَلْق الله حميَّة، فألَّف الله بالإيمان بينهم، حتى قاتل الرَّجل أباه وأخاه بسبب الدِّين. وقيل: أراد التَّأليف بين المهاجرين والأنصار. والمعنى متقارب) .
التَّرغيب والحثُّ على الأُلْفَة مِن السُّنَّة النَّبويَّة:
إنَّ الدِّين الإسلامي دين الأُلْفَة والتَّوادد والتَّعارف، يحثُّ أتباعه على الأُلْفَة والمحبَّة، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم:
- ((إنَّ أحبكم إليَّ أحاسنكم أخلاقًا، الموطئون أكنافًا، الذين يألفون ويُؤلفون، وإنَّ أبغضكم إليَّ المشَّاءون بالنَّمِيمَة، المفرِّقون بين الأحبَّة، الملتمسون للبرآء العنت، العيب)) .
- وعن عبد الله بن زيد بن عاصم قال: ((لمَّا أفاء الله على رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم حنين قسم في النَّاس في المؤلَّفة قلوبهم ولم يعط الأنصار شيئًا، فكأنَّهم وجدوا إذ لم يصبهم ما أصاب النَّاس، فخطبهم فقال: يا معشر الأنصار ألم أجدكم ضُلَّالًّا فهداكم الله بي وكنتم متفرِّقين فألَّفكم الله بي، وعالة فأغناكم الله بي؟ كلَّما قال شيئًا قالوا: الله ورسوله أَمَن. قال: ما يمنعكم أن تجيبوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ قال: كلَّما قال شيئًا قالوا: الله ورسوله أَمَن. قال: لو شئتم قلتم جئتنا كذا وكذا، أترضون أن يذهب النَّاس بالشَّاة والبعير، وتذهبون بالنَّبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى رحالكم؟ لولا الهجرة لكنت امرءًا مِن الأنصار ولو سلك النَّاس واديَّا وشعبًا لسلكت وادي الأنصار وشعبها، الأنصار شعار والنَّاس دثار، إنَّكم ستَلْقَون بعدي أَثَرَة فاصبروا حتى تلقوني على الحوض)) .
وهذا مِن أكبر نعم الله في بعثة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: أن ألَّف به بين قوم قويت بينهم العصبيَّات، وينبغي أن يكون شأن المسلم هكذا: يؤلِّف بين المتفرِّقين ويأتلف حوله المحبون .
- وعن جابر قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((المؤمن يأْلَف ويُؤْلَف، ولا خير فيمن لا يأْلَف ولا يُؤْلَف، وخير النَّاس أنفعهم للنَّاس .
قال المناوي في شرح قوله: ((المؤمن يأْلَف)) قال: (لحسن أخلاقه وسهولة طباعه ولين جانبه. وفي رواية: (إلْفٌ مَأْلُوفٌ)، والإلْف: اللَّازم للشَّيء، فالمؤمن يأْلَف الخير، وأهله ويألفونه بمناسبة الإيمان، قال الطَّيبي: وقوله: (المؤمن إلْفٌ) يحتمل كونه مصدرًا على سبيل المبالغة، كرجل عدل، أو اسم كان، أي: يكون مكان الأُلْفَة ومنتهاها، ومنه إنشاؤها وإليه مرجعها، ((ولا خير فيمن لا يأْلَف ولا يُؤْلَف)) لضعف إيمانه، وعُسْر أخلاقه، وسوء طباعه. والأُلْفَة سببٌ للاعتصام بالله وبحبله، وبه يحصل الإجماع بين المسلمين وبضِدِّه تحصل النُّفْرة بينهم، وإنَّما تحصل الأُلْفَة بتوفيقٍ إلهي ... ومِن التَّآلف: ترك المداعاة والاعتذار عند توهُّم شيء في النَّفس وتَرْك الجدال والمراء وكثرة المزاح) .
وقال الماورديُّ: (بيَّن به أن الإنسان لا يُصْلِح حاله إلَّا الأُلْفَة الجامعة؛ فإنَّه مقصود بالأذيَّة، محسود بالنِّعمة، فإذا لم يكن ألفًا مألوفًا تختطفه أيدي حاسديه، وتحكَّم فيه أهواء أعاديه، فلم تسلم له نعمة ولم تَصْفُ له مدَّة، وإذا كان ألفًا مألوفًا انتصر بالأُلْف على أعاديه، وامتنع بهم مِن حسَّاده فسلمت نعمته منهم، وصفت مودَّته بينهم، وإن كان صفو الزَّمان كدرًا ويُسْرُه عسرًا وسلمه خطر) .
قال الرَّاغب الأصفهاني: (ولذلك حثَّنا على الاجتماعات في الجماعات والجمعات، لكون ذلك سببًا للأُلْفَة، بل لذلك عظَّم الله تعالى المنَّة على المؤمنين بإيقاع الأُلْفَة بين المؤمنين ... وليس ذلك في الإنسان فقط، بل لولا أنَّ الله تعالى ألَّف بين الأركان المتضادة، لما استقام العالم، ولذلك قال عليه -السَّلام-: ((بالعدل قامت السَّماوات والأرض)) ، ومتى تصوَّر هذه الجملة، عَلِم أنَّ الآية في نهاية الذَّم) .
- وعن عوف بن مالك عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((خيار أئمتكم: الذين تحبُّونهم ويحبُّونكم، ويصلُّون عليكم وتصلُّون عليهم، وشرار أئمتكم: الذين تبغضونهم ويبغضونكم، وتلعنونهم ويلعنونكم)) .
إنَّ خيار النَّاس في نظر الشَّرع هم الذين يأْلَفون ويُؤْلَفون، وخاصَّة حين يكونون في منصب أو مسؤوليَّة، إذ قد ينزلقون إلى صورٍ مِن الغلظة والجفوة حين يكونون مطلوبين لا طالبين .
- وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((النَّاس معادن كمعادن الفضَّة والذَّهب، خيارهم في الجاهليَّة خيارهم في الإسلام إذا فقهوا، والأرواح جنودٌ مجنَّدة، ما تعارف منها ائتلف، وما تناكر منها اختلف)) .
قال القاري: (التَّعارف جريان المعرفة بين اثنين والتَّناكر ضِدُّه، أي: فما تعرَّف بعضها مِن بعض قبل حلولها في الأبدان ((ائتلف))... أي: حصل بينهما الأُلْفَة والرَّأفة حال اجتماعهما بالأجساد في الدُّنْيا، ((وما تناكر منها)) أي: في عالم الأرواح ((اختلف)) أي: في عالم الأشباح، والإفراد والتَّذكير في الفعلين باعتبار لفظ ما، والمراد منه بطريق الإجمال -والله أعلم بحقيقة الحال- أنَّ الأرواح البشريَّة التي هي النُّفوس النَّاطقة مجبولة على مراتب مختلفة وشواكل متباينة، وكلُّ ما شاكل منها في عالم الأمر في شاكلته تعارفت في عالم الخَلْق وائتلفت واجتمعت، وكلُّ ما كان على غير ذلك في عالم الأمر تناكرت في عالم الخَلْق فاختلفت وافترقت، فالمراد بالتَّعارف ما بينهما مِن التَّناسب والتَّشابه، وبالتَّناكر ما بينهما مِن التَّنافر والتَّباين، فتارة على وجه الكمال وتارة على وجه النُّقصان، إذ قد يوجد كلٌّ مِن التَّعارف والتَّناكر بأدنى مشاكلة بينهما، إمَّا ظاهرًا وإمَّا باطنًا، وبحقيقة يطول وتخاف مِن إعراض الملول واعتراض الفضول) .

أقوال السَّلف والعلماء في الأُلْفَة
- عن مجاهد قال: رأى ابن عبَّاس رجلًا فقال: (إنَّ هذا ليحبُّني. قالوا: وما علمك؟ قال: إنِّي لأحبُّه، والأرواح جنودٌ مجنَّدة، فما تعارف منها ائتلف، وما تناكر منها اختلف) .
- وعن الأوزاعيِّ قال: كتب إليَّ قتادة: إن يكن الدَّهر فرَّق بيننا فإنَّ أُلْفَة الله الَّذي ألَّف بين المسلمين قريب .
- وعنه -أيضًا- قال: (سمعت بلال بن سعد بن تميم، يقول: أخٌ لك كلَّما لقيك ذكَّرك بحظِّك مِن الله، خيرٌ لك مِن أخٍ كلَّما لقيك وضع في كفِّك دينارًا) .
- وقال يونس الصَّدفي: (ما رأيت أعقل مِن الشَّافعي، ناظرته يومًا في مسألة، ثمَّ افترقنا، ولقيني، فأخذ بيدي، ثمَّ قال: يا أبا موسى، ألَا يستقيم أن نكون إخوانًا وإن لم نتَّفق في مسألة) .
- وقال السُّلمي: (وأصل التَّآلف هو بغض الدُّنْيا والإعراض عنها، فهي التي توقع المخالفة بين الإخوان) .
- وقال الماورديُّ: (الإنسان مقصود بالأذيَّة، محسود بالنِّعمة. فإذا لم يكن آلفًا مألوفًا تخطَّفته أيدي حاسديه، وتحكَّمت فيه أهواء أعاديه، فلم تسلم له نعمة، ولم تَصْفُ له مُدَّة. فإذا كان آلفًا مألوفًا انتصر بالأُلْفَة على أعاديه، وامتنع مِن حاسديه، فسَلِمت نعمته منهم، وصَفَت مُدَّتُه عنهم، وإن كان صفو الزَّمان عُسْرًا، وسِلمُه خَطَرًا) .
- وقال الْغَزالِي (الأُلْفَة ثَمَرَة حُسْن الخُلُق والتَّفرق ثَمَرَة سوء الخُلُق، فَحُسْن الخُلُق يُوجب التَّحبُّب والتَّآلف والتَّوافق وسُوء الخُلُق يُثمر التَّباغض والتَّحاسد والتَّناكر) .
- وقال أبو حاتم: (سبب ائتلاف النَّاس وافتراقهم بعد القضاء السَّابق هو: تعارف الرُّوحين وتناكر الرُّوحين فإذا تعارف الرُّوحان وُجِدَت الأُلْفَة بين نفسيهما، وإذا تناكر الرُّوحان وُجِدَت الفُرْقَة بين جسميهما) .
- وقال أيضًا: (إنَّ مِن النَّاس مَن إذا رآه المرء يُعْجَب به فإذا ازداد به علمًا ازداد به عجبًا ومنهم مَن يبغضه حين يراه، ثمَّ لا يزداد به علمًا إلَّا ازداد له مقتًا فاتِّفاقهما يكون باتِّفاق الرُّوحين قديمًا) .
- وقال ابن تيمية: (إنَّ السَّلف كانوا يختلفون في المسائل الفرعيَّة، مع بقاء الأُلْفَة والعصمة وصلاح ذات البين) .
- وقال الأبشيهي: (التَّآلف سبب القوَّة، والقوَّة سبب التَّقوى، والتَّقوى حصنٌ منيع وركن شديد بها يُمْنَع الضَّيم، وتُنَال الرَّغائب وتنجع المقاصد) .
أسباب الأُلْفَة
هناك أسبابٌ كثيرةٌ تؤدِّي إلى الأُلْفَة والمحبَّة، منها مواقف جادَّة وأفعال تثبت وتقوِّي الأُلْفَة في المجتمع المسلم فمنها:
1- التَّعارف ومعاشرة النَّاس:
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((الأرواح جنودٌ مجنَّدة ما تعارف منها ائتلف وما تناكر منها اختلف)) .
2- التَّواضع:
إنَّ (خفض الجنَاح ولين الكَلِمَة وتَرْك الإغلاظ مِن أَسبَاب الأُلْفَة واجتماع الكَلِمَة وانتظام الأَمر ولهذا قيل: مَن لانت كلمته وجبت محبَّته وحَسُنَت أُحدُوثته، وظمئت الْقُلُوب إلى لقائه وتنافست في مودته) .
قال ابن عثيمين: (وظيفة المسلم مع إخوانه، أن يكون هيِّنًا ليِّنًا بالقول وبالفعل؛ لأنَّ هذا ممَّا يوجب المودَّة والأُلْفَة بين النَّاس، وهذه الأُلْفَة والمودَّة أمرٌ مطلوبٌ للشَّرع، ولهذا نهى النَّبيُّ -عليه الصَّلاة والسَّلام- عن كلِّ ما يوجب العداوة والبغضاء) .
3- إفشاء السَّلام:
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((يا أيُّها النَّاس أفشوا السَّلام، وأطعموا الطَّعام، وصلوا الأرحام، وصلُّوا باللَّيل والنَّاس نيام، تدخلوا الجنَّة بسلام)) .
(قال الإمام الرَّازي: الحكمة في طلب السَّلام عند التَّلاقي والمكاتبة دون غيرهما: أنَّ تحيَّة السَّلام طُلِبت عند ما ذكر لأنَّها أوَّل أسباب الأُلْفَة والسَّلامة التي تضمنها السَّلام هي أقصى الأماني فتنبسط النَّفس -عند الاطلاع عليه- أيَّ بسطٍ وتتفاءلٍ به أحسن فأل) .
قال ابن عثيمين: (فهذه الحقوق التي بيَّنها النَّبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم كلَّها إذا قام بها النَّاس بعضهم مع بعض، حَصُل بذلك الأُلْفَة والمودَّة، وزال ما في القلوب والنُّفوس مِن الضَّغائن والأحقاد) .
4- الكلام اللَّين:
فالكلام اللَّين والطَّيب مِن الأسباب التي تؤلِّف بين القلوب، قال تعالى: { وَقُل لِّعِبَادِي يَقُولُواْ الَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ إِنَّ الشَّيطان يَنزَغُ بَيْنَهُمْ إِنَّ الشَّيطان كَانَ لِلإِنْسَانِ عَدُوًّا مُّبِينًا } [الإسراء: 53].
5- التَّعفُّف عن سؤال النَّاس:
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((وازهد فيما في أيدي النَّاس يحبُّك النَّاس)) .
(السَّعي في مصالح النَّاس وقضاء حاجاتهم:
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((مَن حفر ماءً لم تشرب منه كبد حرَّى مِن جنٍّ ولا إنسٍ ولا طائرٍ إلَّا آجره الله يوم القيامة)) .
6- السَّعي للإصلاح بين النَّاس:
قال تعالى: { فَاتَّقُواْ اللَّهَ وَأَصْلِحُواْ ذَاتَ بِيْنِكُمْ } [الأنفال: 1].
7- الاهتمام بأمور المسلمين والإحساس بقضاياهم:
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((المؤمنون كرجل واحد، إذا اشتكى رأسه تداعى له سائر الجسد بالحمَّى والسَّهر)) .
8- زيارة المسلم وعيادته إذا مرض:
فزيارة المسلم لأخيه المسلم تبعث على الحبِّ والإخاء، ولا سيَّما عند المرض، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((مَن عاد مريضًا أو زار أخًا له في الله، ناداه مناد بأن طبت وطاب ممشاك، وتبوَّأت مِن الجنَّة منزلًا)) .
9- التَّهادي:
لا شك أن تقديم الهديَّة يزيد مِن الأُلْفَة والمحبَّة والتَّقارب بين المهدي والمُهْدَى إليه، فعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النَّبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((تهادوا تحابُّوا)) .
وقد حسر الماورديُّ أسباب الأُلْفَة على خمسة أسباب رئيسية: وهي: الدِّين والنَّسب والمصاهرة والمودَّة والبرُّ، قال:
1- (فأمَّا الدِّين: وهو الأوَّل مِن أسباب الأُلْفَة؛ فلأنَّه يبعث على التَّناصر، ويمنع مَن التَّقاطع والتَّدابر. وبمثل ذلك وصَّى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أصحابه، فروى سفيان عن الزُّهري عن أنس رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((لا تقاطعوا ولا تدابروا ولا تحاسدوا، وكونوا عباد الله إخوانًا لا يحلُّ لمسلم أن يهجر أخاه فوق ثلاث)) .
وهذا وإن كان اجتماعهم في الدِّين يقتضيه فهو على وجه التَّحذير مِن تذكُّر تراث الجاهليَّة وإحَن الضَّلالة. فقد بُعِث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والعرب أشدُّ تقاطعًا وتعاديًا، وأكثر اختلافًا وتماديًا، حتى إنَّ بني الأب الواحد يتفرَّقون أحزابًا فتثير بينهم بالتَّحزب والافتراق أحقاد الأعداء، وإحَن البعداء...
2- وأما النَّسب: وهو الثَّاني مِن أسباب الأُلْفَة؛ فلأن تعاطف الأرحام حميَّة القرابة يبعثان على التَّناصر والأُلْفَة، ويمنعان مِن التَّخاذل والفرقة، أنفة مِن استعلاء الأباعد على الأقارب، وتوقِّيًا مِن تسلُّط الغرباء الأجانب. وقد رُوِي عن النَّبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم أنَّه قال: ((إنَّ الرَّحم إذا تماسَّت تعاطفت)) .
3- وأمَّا المصاهرة: وهي الثَّالث مِن أسباب الأُلْفَة، فلأنَّها استحداث مواصلة، وتمازج مناسبة، صدرا عن رغبةٍ واختيار، وانعقدا على خيرٍ وإيثار، فاجتمع فيها أسباب الأُلْفَة ومواد المظاهرة. قال الله تعالى: { وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا لِّتَسْكُنُوا إِلَيْهَا وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُم مَّوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً } [الرُّوم: 21] يعني بالمودَّة المحبَّة، وبالرَّحمة الحنو والشَّفقة، وهما مِن أوكد أسباب الأُلْفَة...
4- وأمَّا المؤاخاة بالمودَّة، وهي الرَّابع مِن أسباب الأُلْفَة؛ لأنَّها تكسب بصادق الميل إخلاصًا ومصافاة، ويحدث بخلوص المصافاة وفاءً ومحاماةً. وهذا أعلى مراتب الأُلْفَة، ولذلك آخى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بين أصحابه؛ لتزيد ألفتهم، ويقوى تظافرهم وتناصرهم ...
5- وأمَّا البرُّ، وهو الخامس مِن أسباب الأُلْفَة فلأنَّه يوصِّل إلى القلوب ألطافًا، ويثنيها محبَّة وانعطافًا. ولذلك ندب الله تعالى إلى التَّعاون به وقرنه بالتَّقوى له، فقال: { وَتَعَاوَنُواْ عَلَى الْبرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى } [المائدة: 2].
لأنَّ في التَّقوى رضى الله تعالى ، وفي البرِّ رضى النَّاس. ومَن جَمَع بين رضى الله تعالى ورضى النَّاس فقد تمَّت سعادته وعمَّت نعمته. وروى الأعمش عن خيثمة عن ابن مسعود قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ((جُبِلَت القلوب على حبِّ مَن أحسن إليها، وبغض مَن أساء إليها)) .

----------


## طالبة فقه

جزاكم الله خيــرآ

----------

